# hollywood squats?



## eclipse (Nov 21, 2011)

just got to hollywood- any squats here or nearby?


----------



## harrison (Nov 21, 2011)

just came from hollywood- dont know of any squats, but there are a ton of churches that let the homeless kids sleep in the chapels and shit. i didnt much care for hollywood though, theres a lot of politics to the scene there, a lot of shitty people- dont get me wrong, i met some awsome kids there, it wasnt my favorite town though.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 21, 2011)

when I was there in 2000 there was a apartment building squat right on hollywood bvd. there were many squatters staying in that squat but that was then could still be there but could be a mall now too. wanted to squat the kodak theater when it was being build but the construction crew got there super early.


----------



## venusinpisces (Nov 22, 2011)

Hollywood squats can be problematic to say the least. When I was there I stayed in a factory squat on the east end of Hollywood Blvd where a bunch of punk/traveler kids had been staying. In the middle of the night I woke up to the sound of screaming and looked down to the first floor to see a bunch of gangbangers kicking somebody's head in. I found out later from somebody else who was staying there that they busted the guy's eyeball out of his skull. After that I went down to Santa Monica Blvd to stay with the tranny whores because they look out for each other and are not violent like that. So be very careful where you're staying!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 22, 2011)

I found one in West Hollywood, not sure if it was you I told or not... I REcracked the place myself


----------

